# Logo für Blaskapelle



## schleckerbeck (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

muss in den nächsten Tagen ein Logo für eine Blaskapelle machen. Mir fehlt bloß so ne zündende Idee. Die ganzen abgedroschenen Klischees mit blau-weiß, Rautenmuster, Notenschlüssel etc.pp gefallen mir nicht besonders.
Vom Stil her sollte es zwar schon traditionell sein, jedoch wie schon gesagt, nicht so abgedroschen.
Der Name der Kapelle ist Stadtkapelle Schongau, wie jeder andere Name von solchen Kapellen halt auch. Und das muss irgendwie mit aufgenommen werden.

Hat wer ne Idee?

Danke,
sc.


----------



## ink (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin
Die Sache ist ja die, dass es dir nicht unbedingt gefallen muss,
sondern dem Kunden. Traurig aber wahr 
Die meisten nehmen ihr Instrument im Logo auf.
Wenn es Traditionell gehalten sein soll, würde ich eine Komposition
in nem Wappen machen.
Versuch doch mal das Instrument zu stilisieren.
Kommen meist ganz brauchbare Dinge bei rum.
Und das sieht auch recht "frisch" aus.
Das Logo wäre dann auch plottbar für Sticker, Tshirts usw (da meist ne Vektordatei bei rum kommt).
Und meine "Blaskapelle" wollte das volle Programm 

Vielleicht hilfts ja 

Peez


----------

